

What's New in Web Development in WebKit and Safari - tosh
https://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2015/?id=501

======
tosh
* Backdrop effects (frosty glass)

* Scroll snap points (tile-based scrolling)

* Class Syntax (ECMAscript)

* Forcetouch Events: [https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/releaseno...](https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/releasenotes/General/WhatsNewInSafari/Articles/Safari_9.html)

